# Connected to a usb modem and to Airport Express



## citrius (Jun 13, 2009)

I have a usb modem (3g mobil modem) thats connected to my mac and i want to access my network at home. Is it possible to be connected to both at the same time?. I dont have to share the internet connection.
I can connect to one at the time but not both.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm confused about your question.
Are you at home now?
or, somewhere else, and you want to connect to your home network remotely?


----------



## citrius (Jun 13, 2009)

Im at home and i want to connect to my home network.
I want to access other files on other computers. But still use my USB modem for internet.


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 13, 2009)

USB Modem only modem? Can you please link to it?


----------

